# Suche neuen 24" bildschirm



## X-hardware (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle,
Ich Suche einen neuen 24" Bildschirm. Er soll ein Gaming Bildschirm sein.
Wenn es unter 350€ einen Full HD Bildschirm gibt.
Also Preisvorstellung ist ca. 350€.
Un er sollte halt gut, ein gutes Bild abgeben, alle nötigen Anschlüsse.
Also welche Sind immoment die besten für das Geld? Also Aufpreis bis max. 50€

MfG
Mb x-hardware


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche neuen 21" bildschirm*

21 Zoll? oO

Für was denn das? Ich würde einen 24 Zoll nehmen. Hier wäre der BX2450 von Samsung zu nennen.


----------



## X-hardware (24. Januar 2011)

Meine ich doch 24" xD

Könnt Ohr auch vor und Nachteile nennen?


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche neuen 21" bildschirm*

Ich hab ihn selber, und bin mehr als nur zufrieden mit ihm. Der BX2450 ist im Forum sehr verbreitet. 

Vorteil:
- LED
- Niedriger Stromverbrauch
- keine Schlieren
- gute Ausleuchtung
- kräftige Farben
- P/L sehr gut
- Full HD

Nachteil:
- Werkseinstellung


----------



## X-hardware (24. Januar 2011)

Ok, weitere bitte!!!


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2011)

Jeder Mensch hat bekanntlich einen anderen Geschmack! Daher ist es schwer, alleine von Pro und Kontra einen Monitor zu kaufen. 

Ich würde mir im Laden ein paar der Monitore in Aktion anschauen.


----------



## X-hardware (24. Januar 2011)

ok, das ist klar das jeder einen anderen geschmack hat. Aber ich möchte am anfang erstmal paar vorgeschlagen bekommen und dann kann man die monitore voneinander abwägen. Und dann kann man es im Geschäft vergelichen.
Daher noch pls paar vorschläge.

mfg
x-hardware


----------



## Own3r (24. Januar 2011)

Ich habe den Samsung XL2370, welche fast so wie der BX2450 ist, nur anderes Design und kleiner (23") 
Ich rate dir unbedingt zu einem LED Monitor, denn sie sind einfach besser als die "alten" mit CCFL


----------



## X-hardware (24. Januar 2011)

@Own3r: Größer nicht ganz ; laut alternate hat er nur 23" 

weitere vorschläge!


----------



## qwerkop23 (24. Januar 2011)

habe seit 1 woche den BenQ XL2410T. 

den ersten tag habe ich noch überlegt ob er nicht doch zu teuer ist. aber mittlerweile bereue ich meine entscheidung nicht und bin froh ihn gekauft zu haben. 

hier noch ein sammelthreat.
[Sammelthread] BenQ XL2410T - 24" LED 120Hz - Forum de Luxx

ps
nutze 3D noch nicht aber bin total von den 120Hz begeistert, klares und super flüssiges bild bei schnellen ego-shootern.


----------



## X-hardware (24. Januar 2011)

ok, weitewres?


----------



## davidmanto (24. Januar 2011)

Hi ich würde dir empfehlen diese Seite mal anzusehen.

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/testberichte.html

Ich selber habe diesen und bin zufrieden und die Test sind echt gut.

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2008/test-gateway-fhd2400.html

Gruß

David


----------



## X-hardware (24. Januar 2011)

also auch größer als 24" geht auch essollte halt nicht den preis überragen.


----------



## davidmanto (24. Januar 2011)

Schaue dir mal diese Seite an Preise kann man ja sehen ich keinen anderen empfehlen den ich habe.

Da wirst du sicher was finden.

Gruß


----------



## X-hardware (24. Januar 2011)

ok, bitte mehr!!
würdet ihr eher einen 24" Bildschirm holen, oder noch größeren?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (24. Januar 2011)

Wieso gibt es eigentlich kein Monitor in 16:10 mit 1920x1200 die ganzen bx LED Monitore sid alle 16:9 

Oder habe ich was gesehen


----------



## X-hardware (24. Januar 2011)

Ka, gibt es denn 30" Monitore mit Full HD fürs Gaming bis 300€, die auch was taugen?

Achso, also noch Eine allgemeine Frage: welcher Monitor passt auf mein setup (steht in der Signatur), dazu ist noch zu sagen, bis 300€, full HD und Zoll bis 42"


MfG
Mb x-hardware


----------



## DeLuXe1992 (25. Januar 2011)

> Achso, also noch Eine allgemeine Frage: welcher Monitor passt auf mein setup (steht in der Signatur), dazu ist noch zu sagen, bis 300€, full HD und Zoll bis 42"



Also für Full HD schikt deine Grafikkarte dicke! Und die CPU sollte da erst recht nich limitieren (was sie so auch kaum tut).


----------



## jovialgent81 (25. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit diesem hier? BenQ G2420HDBL 61 cm Full-HD LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Sparst ne Menge Geld und das Ding ist wirklich gut. Die Farbe ist vielleicht nicht ganz so satt wie bei Samsung Modellen Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI (LS24PULKF) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals aber ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung nur gutes sagen.


----------



## montecuma (25. Januar 2011)

Bei einem Budget von 350€ und zudem 16:10 Wunsch drängt sich der HP ZR24 mit schniekem IPS-Panel ja gerade zu auf.


----------



## X-hardware (25. Januar 2011)

Habt ihr auch noch welche größer als 24"?


----------



## Painkiller (25. Januar 2011)

> würdet ihr eher einen 24" Bildschirm holen, oder noch größeren?



Ich kenn keinen Menschen der größere Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten hat, als du... 

Belass es bei einem 24". Der ist zum Zocken mehr als ausreichend. Wenn du einen größeren Monitor willst, musst du logischerweise auch mehr Geld ausgeben, um eine gute Qualität zu erhalten. Viele Produkte sind Blender!


----------



## X-hardware (25. Januar 2011)

Ja , ich habe entscheidungsprobleme, weil ich schon oft zum Eigennutzes des anderen verarscht wurde. Also bis 400€ bei einem größeren würde ich gehen.
Gibt es gute Modelle?
?
MfG
Mb
X-hardware


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (25. Januar 2011)

Also ich wurde bei 24 Zoll bleiben! 
Ich habe einen t260 und wurde mir wünschen wenn der Monitor ein wenig kleiner wäre!


----------



## Painkiller (25. Januar 2011)

X-hardware schrieb:


> Ja , ich habe entscheidungsprobleme, weil ich schon oft zum Eigennutzes des anderen verarscht wurde. Also bis 400€ bei einem größeren würde ich gehen.
> Gibt es gute Modelle?
> ?
> MfG
> ...


 
War doch nicht böse gemeint. 

Ist ja auch ok, das du dich informierst. 

Und hier verarscht dich sicher keiner! 

Hast du denn einen Favouriten der dir gefallen würde?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Januar 2011)

In dem Preisbereich ist es echt schwierig der hier kostet noch um einiges mehr als 400€ ist aber richtig gut und ein 16:10 Monitor:Samsung SyncMaster 275T plus Samsung SyncMaster 275T plus, 27", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS27HUCCB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland, alternativ noch den BenQ der eher in deinem Preisramen ist aber auch nicht ganz so gut:BenQ M2700HD, 27", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Aber im Prinzip würde ich dir echt den Samsung BX2450 LED ans Herz legen ist ein richtig guter Monitor und du sparst auch noch Geld da er ca. 230€ kostet.


----------



## X-hardware (25. Januar 2011)

@manitou: wie groß ist den der bilschirm?
@painkiller: ja der den du mir vorgeschlagen hast


----------



## Painkiller (25. Januar 2011)

Seiner ist 26" groß.


----------



## X-hardware (25. Januar 2011)

Also der Samsung wäre der ?!
http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSe...seller&link=solr/search/result.productDetails


Was ist denn an 16:10 so toll bzw.. So besonders?

MfG
Mb
X-hardware


----------



## Painkiller (25. Januar 2011)

Jup, genau das wäre er... 
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, 2x HDMI (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Zum Thema 16:9 oder 16:10 siehe hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/40843-16-10-vs-16-9-a.html


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (25. Januar 2011)

Also ich Ware auch für 16:10 finde ich einfach besser !

Irgendwie denke ich bei 1920 1080 das das eine normale tv Auflösung geworden ist und gerade beim die Auflösung höher sein sollte!


Aber ich glaube die 16:10 werden Langsam immer weniger weil Samsung auch keine 16:10 mehr macht alle bx Modelle sind 16:9


----------



## X-hardware (25. Januar 2011)

Ist 16:9 oder 16:10 neuer?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Januar 2011)

16:10 ist ein reines PC Format und 16:9 kommt vom TV. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war das TV Format vor dem PC Format.


----------



## X-hardware (25. Januar 2011)

Der B2430L hat doch kleineren Zoll, da ist doch der ohne L besser oder?

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den 3?

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a563799.html

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a505710.html

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a507967.html

MfG
Mb
X-hardware


----------



## robbe (25. Januar 2011)

Der B2430HD hat im Gegensatz zum B2430H noch nen integrierten TV-Tuner, der B2430L ist nen halben Zoll kleiner als die anderen beiden.


----------



## X-hardware (25. Januar 2011)

Sry für die dumme Gage, was bringt mir genau ein TV Tuner?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Januar 2011)

Kannst Fernsehen über den Moni ohne den PC zu benutzen.


----------



## robbe (25. Januar 2011)

Das du direkt mit dem Monitor TV gucken kannst, ohne vorher noch einen DVB-T Stick/Reciever dazwischen schalten zu müssen.


----------



## X-hardware (25. Januar 2011)

Ok lohnt sich sowas für den Aufpreis?also mit Bildqualität hat es nichts zu tun?


----------



## davidmanto (25. Januar 2011)

Hat nichts mit der Bild Qualität zu tun.

Hast du dir nun mal die Seite von mir angesehen ??

Da sagen sie auch was über die Bild Qualität.


----------



## X-hardware (25. Januar 2011)

also wenn ich den Samsung nehme, dann nehme ich auf jeden fall den.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a541048.html
aber ich möchet noch vergleichsmöglichkeitne gerne von 30" haben.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (25. Januar 2011)

Hm
Grösser ist nicht besser... So sehe ich das...

Mein 26 Zoll ist mir schon viel zu groß das sieht uberhaubt nicht mehr so scharf aus... 

Auf der Arbeit habe ich 2x20 Zoll mit je 1600x1200 

Das nenne ich mal scharf... Das kommt mir vor wie der Unterschied zwischen dem iPhone 3er und 4er


----------



## robbe (25. Januar 2011)

Manitou_2nrw schrieb:


> Hm
> Grösser ist nicht besser... So sehe ich das...
> 
> Mein 26 Zoll ist mir schon viel zu groß das sieht uberhaubt nicht mehr so scharf aus...
> ...



Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Ich hab 27" bei 70cm Sitzabsand und da ist alles komplett scharf. Bloß bei 30" würd ich dann doch eher zu einer höheren Auflösung raten, Full HD wird dann wirklich langsam knapp.


----------



## X-hardware (25. Januar 2011)

vorhin falscher link sry hier dfer richtige Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, 2x HDMI (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## robbe (25. Januar 2011)

X-hardware schrieb:


> vorhin falscher link sry hier dfer richtige Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, 2x HDMI (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland




Der ist auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Wahl. Falls du noch größer willst, ich habe diesen:
Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH, 27", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS27EFHKUF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Falls dich der interessiert, kannst du dir ja dieses Thema mal anschauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/130481-video-review-samsung-syncmaster-p2770fh.html


----------



## X-hardware (25. Januar 2011)

naja also ca. 70 €nur für 3 zoll ist mir dann schon bissl viel.Dann bleibe ich lieber bei 24"


----------



## X-hardware (25. Januar 2011)

Nochmal zum DVB T Tuner von dem Fernseher.
Link ->http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a563799.html

was muss ich dazu machen bzw. anschließen bzw. kaufen um normales TV sehen zu können?

PS: Bitte altersgerechte Antwort für meinen Vater


----------



## KempA (25. Januar 2011)

Wenn du den besten willst, hol dir den BenQ XL2410T...


----------



## X-hardware (25. Januar 2011)

@recell:damit ist nicht meine frage beantwortet!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nochmal zum DVB T Tuner von dem Fernseher.
Link ->PCGH - IT für Gamer: Computer-Hardware, Windows 7 und PC Games - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

was muss ich dazu machen bzw. anschließen bzw. kaufen um normales TV sehen zu können?

PS: Bitte altersgerechte Antwort für meinen Vater 
__________________


----------



## robbe (26. Januar 2011)

Bei einem DVB-T Tuner musst du eigentlich nichts weiter machen, außer sicherzustellen das man bei dir einigermaßen gut DVB-T empfangen kann.


----------



## X-hardware (26. Januar 2011)

Woher bekokk ich denn ein empfang bzw brauch ich ein Programm?


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2011)

Nein... Der Empfänger ist integiriert. Einfach einschalten und einen Senderdurchlauf starten.


----------



## X-hardware (26. Januar 2011)

Ok, ist das lobenswert?


----------



## robbe (26. Januar 2011)

Naja, wenn der Empfang ordentlich ist und in deiner Gegend nicht bloß (wie bei mir lange Zeit) öffentlich rechtliche Sender ausgestrahlt werden, dann ist es ganz in Ordnung. Allerdings darfst du mit DVB-T auf einem Full HD Monitor natürlich keine Top Bildqualität erwarten.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2011)

Man muss bedenken, das DVB-T sehr anfällig gegen Störungen ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2011)

Also ich schaue über meinen Full HD Monitor, BX2450, DVB-T und die Qualität ist der Hammer viel besser als ein Analoges Kabel Signal. Selbst darin ist der BX2450 LED Monitor hervorragend, nur um noch mal Werbung für ihn zu machen!!! Benutze aber eine Antenne mit Verstärker 46dp und da ist das Bildsignal wirklich sehr gut, gepaart mit dem Monitor gibt es fast nix besseres.


----------



## robbe (26. Januar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also ich schaue über meinen Full HD Monitor, BX2450, DVB-T und die Qualität ist der Hammer viel besser als ein Analoges Kabel Signal. Selbst darin ist der BX2450 LED Monitor hervorragend, nur um noch mal Werbung für ihn zu machen!!!



Das DVB-T Besser als analoges ist, dürfte ja klar sein. Allerdings kann es leider (in Deutschland) noch lange nicht mit HD Fernsehen vom Satelit oder Kabel mithalten.


----------



## X-hardware (26. Januar 2011)

Ok dann investiere ich wahrscheinlich noch mehr fur den dvbt inhalt


----------



## robbe (26. Januar 2011)

X-hardware schrieb:


> Ok dann investiere ich wahrscheinlich noch mehr fur den dvbt inhalt



HAst du Überhaupt mal Überprüft, ob DVB-T bei dir einigermaßen gut Empfangbar ist?


----------



## X-hardware (26. Januar 2011)

Nein wie kann man das machen?


----------



## robbe (26. Januar 2011)

Schau mal hier:
Überallfernsehen.de


----------



## P@inkiller (28. Januar 2011)

hallo, ich wohne im kreis Mainz-Bingen.aber ich kann mainz nicht auswählen.was NuN?


----------

